# kenjutsu school in CT



## B'Dragon (May 25, 2010)

Anybody know of a kenjutsu school in northern connecticut?

I've done Aikido and Iaido in the past, thought I'd take something new on and kenjutsu  seems very interesting to me if I can find the right school.
thanks all...


----------



## B'Dragon (May 26, 2010)

Wow! nobody knows or there is not any kenjutsu schools in CT? (Other than Stamford and New Haven).

Really need some help here, please!


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 26, 2010)

Kenjutsu is not as common as you might think. Big cities are your best bet to find one. Lots of people express an interest in kenjutsu because its cool and such, but few ever stick it out.

I take it these are the guys you have already dismissed? http://www.auskf.info/dojo/ct.htm


----------



## pgsmith (May 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that Stamford and New Haven are the only places to find legitimate Japanese sword arts of any kind in CT.


----------



## Langenschwert (May 26, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Lots of people express an interest in kenjutsu because its cool and such, but few ever stick it out.


 
QFT. Or any sword art for that matter. You'd think the "cool" factor would keep people involved, but it's the "work" factor that often sends them packing. It's not so much fun drilling the same damn cut over and over again, but it's gotta be done. They end up going to Belegarth or something to swing boffers. Nothing wrong with that kind of fun, but sometimes that's what they'er expecting in sword arts. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 26, 2010)

Langenschwert said:


> QFT. Or any sword art for that matter. You'd think the "cool" factor would keep people involved, but it's the "work" factor that often sends them packing. It's not so much fun drilling the same damn cut over and over again, but it's gotta be done. They end up going to Belegarth or something to swing boffers. Nothing wrong with that kind of fun, but sometimes that's what they'er expecting in sword arts.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Mark


 
The same cuts and kata's thousands of times each in ones career....


----------



## B'Dragon (May 27, 2010)

Yes pgsmith, New Haven and Stamford are just too far for me to drive on a regular basis. Specially with the price of gas in CT! I live on the border of Mass and CT on the other schools are at the other end of the state for me. I was just hoping to find someone near Hartford, CT or Springfield, MA (I live right between them). Thanks for the input people.


----------



## Langenschwert (May 27, 2010)

Travelling for good instruction in sword arts is the norm. Finding Koryu within a three-hour drive is quick jaunt for many folks.

The other option is to find a decent sword art of ANY kind near you. The principles of good swordsmanship are universal. The particulars may change, but that is variation on a theme, not different genres altogether. If you spend 5 years learning a particular reputable style of swordsmanship from another culture, it will be that much easier to learn something else later.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Chris from CT (Aug 30, 2010)

B'Dragon said:


> Yes pgsmith, New Haven and Stamford are just too far for me to drive on a regular basis. Specially with the price of gas in CT! I live on the border of Mass and CT on the other schools are at the other end of the state for me. I was just hoping to find someone near Hartford, CT or Springfield, MA (I live right between them). Thanks for the input people.



I know it's been a few months, but if you're still looking and you are open to a "Japanese-related" sword art, you may want to check out Master Bill May at Blue Stone Dojang in Three Rivers, MA

http://www.bluestonedojang.com/

Master Bill trains in Chung Suk Kuhapdo, which is a Korean sword art derived from Muso Jikiden Eishen Ryu.  Our teacher is GM Lim, Hyun-su, 8th dan student of Komei Sekiguchi Sensei.

Hope you find a good fit somewhere.


----------

